# Tyrone Hill



## CamelToe (Jan 10, 2003)

Since Tyrone Hill was dumped by the Cavs, does anyone think that the Sixers might get an exemptipon on Monty WIlliams and sign Hill or would that just clog up the PF spot . Brown hinted toward getting an exemption in last nights press conference, but who knows.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CamelToe</b>!
> Since Tyrone Hill was dumped by the Cavs, does anyone think that the Sixers might get an exemptipon on Monty WIlliams and sign Hill or would that just clog up the PF spot . Brown hinted toward getting an exemption in last nights press conference, but who knows.


I dont care to have him here myself. We are not going o make it far in the playoffs, so whats the point????


----------



## JerryMaGuire (Feb 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CamelToe</b>!
> Since Tyrone Hill was dumped by the Cavs, does anyone think that the Sixers might get an exemptipon on Monty WIlliams and sign Hill or would that just clog up the PF spot . Brown hinted toward getting an exemption in last nights press conference, but who knows.


Brown, Iverson and the rest of the Sixers definately would like Hill back on the roster and could offer a portion of their average salary exception - a little more than $2 million which would be prorated for the remainder of the season.

Hill will clear waivers by Monday or Tuesday at the latest since his $6.6 million contract for this and next season will never be picked up by another team. As a result, the CAVS will be responsible for paying out their obligation while allowing any other team to offer what they can given salary cap restrictions.

Therefore, after he clears waivers, he then becomes free to negotiate with any team. But, his agent says that it will come down to Philly and the MAVS with the Mavericks having the inside track.

Personally, I think he would be a welcome addition to the Philly roster since he was a part of the 2000-01 team that went to the Finals and since he understands Browns system. Also, he seems to bring the exact traits that Brown has been stating all season long that has been missing from this team.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*..*

I too believe Larry wants him back, but Im not sure I do. I know he knows the system, hes a hustler and he was on that great team, but where does he fit in?

Personally I like rotating, Skinner and DC, now i suppose if Hill plays the pf, and DC and SKinner the center, even rotating keeping 2 of 3 in , also having KVH and maybe Buckner some Pf it would be a nice lineup.

But if we do sign him, I say nothing more then the rest of this season, I dont want to be looking back and asking why next year. Maybe sign him for close to the min and seee what he can do.


----------



## JerryMaGuire (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: ..*



> Originally posted by <b>(-) 0 † § I-I () †</b>!
> I too believe Larry wants him back, but Im not sure I do. I know he knows the system, hes a hustler and he was on that great team, but where does he fit in?
> 
> Personally I like rotating, Skinner and DC, now i suppose if Hill plays the pf, and DC and SKinner the center, even rotating keeping 2 of 3 in , also having KVH and maybe Buckner some Pf it would be a nice lineup.
> ...


I definately like him in the rotation that you listed. He brings toughness, system awareness and a guaranteed 10 rebounds per night to Philly. So, IMO, he is definately worth picking up.

As far as I am aware, Coach Brown loves the guys and simply traded him away because he allegedly disappeared in the Finals and Philly felt that Harpring would be the missing piece to get over the hump. LOL! What a mistake that turned out to be.

Plus, as previously mentioned, you guys get him cheap - prorated $2 million salary exception signed just through the course of this year. Therefore, there is no problem if it doesn't work because your team can just drop him on July 1.

Anyway, this debate maybe moot since it seems that the MAVS have the inside track in landing him.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*yes*

I have not heard anything yet, but if we get him or not, it wont bother me. I think he can help us, in many situations, but also we have Skinner, DC, Kenny T, Buckner, Keith, Ethiamos, who are all capable of playing PF.

WE have won 8 straight so I am happy for now.


----------



## JerryMaGuire (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: yes*



> Originally posted by <b>(-) 0 † § I-I () †</b>!
> WE have won 8 straight so I am happy for now.


I agree. Congratulations. Impressive win over Utah. Hopefully it continues in some fashion throughout the remainder of the season.


----------



## Kobe_Who (Feb 24, 2003)

Ty Hill is going to sign with the 76ers tomarrow!!!!


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*.*

Do you have a source or link?


----------



## CamelToe (Jan 10, 2003)

*Hes Signing Tomorrow...link*

http://www.philly.com/mld/philly/sports/basketball/5297752.htm


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*Thanks for the info....*

Its good to know. I can see Hill helping us out. WE know what he can do. And it also seems he is determined to finsih off the run, now that would be insane, but right now I can defintely see us going to the finals. The east is slumping.


----------



## Kobe_Who (Feb 24, 2003)

How do you bring up links?


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*..*

On top of where you type (below the subject) you should see thins suchs as bold, italic , underline (in their normal one letters)

Below is http:// clikc on that and use the box just like inserting a normal hyperlink in other things., Pretty self explanatory.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*i didnt see.....*

A huge impact from him on last nights game, but I defintely saw the usual hustle and all that. I think he will help us if he doesnt show uop in the middle of the 1st quarter from being on a plane all day.


----------



## jsa (Jul 16, 2002)

Well they found out that the 6'4" Buckner plays big, like about 6'5".So Hill replaces some injured big bodies, hopefully without much tutulege. I hope they continue to give Coleman and Skinner the bulk of the "big man" minutes. No Dalembert or Clancy on the radar screen, and Williams has had nothing but injuries since day 1. Rentzias has improved from a non player to a fair 12th man.He does not play big. 

MacCullogh is the sad part. He was a perfect NBA back-up center. 
He is young, rich and personable but his career is over. Next years front court will look very different, except for Van Horn. 

Let's hope they can snatch 1 more victory on this difficult road trip. If anyone has a rational or gut feeling about where that victory may be, I'd like to hear.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jsa</b>!
> Well they found out that the 6'4" Buckner plays big, like about 6'5".So Hill replaces some injured big bodies, hopefully without much tutulege. I hope they continue to give Coleman and Skinner the bulk of the "big man" minutes. No Dalembert or Clancy on the radar screen, and Williams has had nothing but injuries since day 1. Rentzias has improved from a non player to a fair 12th man.He does not play big.
> 
> MacCullogh is the sad part. He was a perfect NBA back-up center.
> ...


Seattle maybe


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*...*

I think we could take any of the next three games. In my prediction thread, I predicted losses, but I believe that if we play how we should we can win. 

Seattle will be tough since theyve been so tough, Portland has loads of talent and you never know what you will get, and the Lakers are going to be tough no matter what.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Seattle maybe


I dunno, Seattle's a hot team right now.

Hopefully they can pull it out, though. They've impressed me with the run they went on.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*I think*

Seattle is the best shot we have, so we have to take advantage of the oppurtunity. We havea lot of teams on our back, so we need to stay strong , maybe we can get lucky and win 2 out of 3 of the next games, that would be very nice.


----------



## Psycho (Feb 17, 2003)

Well, a couple games in and the only noticable stat that Tyrone Hill had from the game yesterday was 5 rebounds. He's a solid contributor!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Psycho</b>!
> Well, a couple games in and the only noticable stat that Tyrone Hill had from the game yesterday was 5 rebounds. He's a solid contributor!


Great team effort and once again, Iverson is playing out his mind


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*yes*

That was an awesome win, we continue to play well, and our only 1.5 back of first in the atlantic!


----------

